# South East Asia's Stadiums



## Little City (Nov 30, 2005)

*Asian Stadiums: Asian Games Event*

*Asian Games Stadium*









1st Asian Games 1951: New Delhi, India

Stadium: No Data











2nd Asian Games 1954: Manila, Philippines

Stadium: Jose Rizal Memorial Stadium (30,000)


















3rd Asian Games 1958: Tokyo, Japan

Stadium: Olympic Stadium (57,363)


























4th Asian Games 1962: Jakarta, Indonesia

Stadium: Bung Karno Stadium (100,000)


























5th Asian Games 1966: Bangkok, Thailand

Stadium: Suphatchalasai Stadium (30,000)


























6th Asian Games 1970: Bangkok, Thailand (Korea Withdrew)

Stadium: Suphatchalasai Stadium (30,000)


























7th Asian Games 1974: Tehran, Iran

Stadium: Azadi Stadium (100,000)


























8th Asian Games 1978: Bangkok, Thailand (Pakistan Withdrew)

Stadium: Suphatchalasai Stadium (30,000)


























9th Asian Games 1982: New Delhi, India

Stadium: Jawahalal Nehru Stadium (78,000)


























10th Asian Games 1986: Seoul, Korea Republic

Stadium: Olympic Stadium (69,841)


























11th Asian Games 1990: Beijing, China PR

Stadium: Worker's Stadium (72,000)


























12th Asian Games 1994: Hiroshima, Japan

Stadium: Hiroshima Big Arch Stadium (45,000)


























13th Asian Games 1998: Bangkok, Thailand

Stadium: Rajamangla Stadium (65,000)


























14th Asian Games 2002: Busan, Korea Republic

Stadium: Busan Asiad Mian Stadium (55,982)


























15th Asian Games 2006: Doha, Qatar

Stadium: Khalifa International Stadium (50,000)


























16th Asian Games 2010: Guangzhou, China PR

Stadium: Guangdong Stadium (80,012)


----------



## Halawala (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks for the reportage! 

Here is one more photo showing the Doha 2006 venue with the 300 meters tall Sports City tower being built exclusively for the Games!


----------



## SLAA (Jun 20, 2006)

*Best looking Stadiums in Asia*

Which are the ones with the most modern design, with the most comfortable seats, etc.


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

that one in your city looks shweet, but the stadiums used for Korea/Japan 2002 were wicked too


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Durbsboi said:


> that one in your city looks shweet, but the stadiums used for Korea/Japan 2002 were wicked too


yeah some of which were bashed down


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

*Guangdong Olympic Stadium*
80 012 
2001


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)




----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

This is one first class stadium!


----------



## v:zero (Aug 8, 2005)

www.sercan.de said:


> *Guangdong Olympic Stadium*


I always wonder why most Chinese stadiums names always bear the "Olympic Stadium" tag. Did this stadium even particpated any Olympic events at all?


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Guangdong Olympic Stadium is SO unique!


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

*Saitama Stadium - Japan*


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Sapporo dome, sorry I haven't any pics of that beautie


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

^^^
42 831


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

what about this one?
King Fahd Stadium
67 000


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Nanjing Olympic Sports Center Main Stadium
60,000









Miyagi Stadium
49 133


















Oita Stadium (Big Eye)
43 254


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

wow
never saw this one
Teda Stadium, Tianjin
37 450


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

China have greats stadium


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

On which side of the Bosporus this one is?


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

^^Thats Turkey, part of the EU so doesnt count

& this one is in Iran, i think, so its in the middle east (not part of Asia)


www.sercan.de said:


> what about this one?
> King Fahd Stadium
> 67 000


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Durbsboi said:


> ^^Thats Turkey, part of the EU so doesnt count


Since when has Turkey been part of the EU? :crazy:

Also, The Middle East is Asia.


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

So if we agree that the Ataturk stadium is located in Europe...posting pics in this thread should be considered as spam :yes:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

haaaaaaaa 
am ia a troll now 

forgive me crossbowman


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

^^ forgiven :cheers:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

no
you can't 

i have to do something

.....
the stadium at the asian part of Istanbul
Fenerbahçe Sükrü Saracoglu
50,530 (all-seater)


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

i cannot argue with that...  
this stadium looks very nice...except for these advertisments on the side


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

crossbowman said:


> *Saitama Stadium - Japan*


like the design..


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

^^ that was my favorite stadium of WC2002 and one of the best in Asia!


----------



## marching (May 24, 2006)

paradyto said:


> In Palembang, South Sumatra Capital of Indonesia, we just have Srivijaya Stadium in Palembang Jakabaring Sport Center…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like the exterior, but looks the Opening!!! The one of candidates for Asian Cup 2007 in Indonesia.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

One stadium In Asia which is my fave!
























Oita Big Eye Stadium


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

That is a top stadium!


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Four Host*

The decision to have four host nations for this edition of the Asian Cup was proposed and presented to the executive committee by AFC president Mohammed Bin Hammam. However, he later regretted this decision and calling it his "mistake". This was due to the financial and logistic difficulties in organising an event across four countries.

He said that "It is proving very difficult for [the executive committee as they] have to have four organising committees, four media centres and there are also financial considerations." He also revealed that "[He would] definitely [not do] it again," if he had the choice.










*Host City: Jakarta*


*Venue: Bung Karno Stadium (Senayan)* 








One of Asia’s biggest sports arenas, the venerable Gelora Bungkarno Stadium, which is also popularly known as Senayan Stadium, was built for the 1962 Asian Games and has been the venue for many of Indonesia’s biggest sporting events including three South East Asian Games and the Tiger Cup finals of 2002 and 2004. 

Located in the Senayan district, the 100,000-capacity stadium is just a short distance away from Jakarta’s Sudirman business district and the Jakarta Convention Centre. The stadium boasts an excellent football pitch and is slated for extensive renovations to ready the facility for the Asian Cup in 2007.










*Host City: Kuala Lumpur* 









*Venue: Bukit Jalil National Stadium*








Designed to host a multitude of events, the National Stadium is the central and most prominent sports building at Malaysia’s National Sports Complex in Bukit Jalil, just south of Kuala Lumpur.

A state-of-the-art facility, the stadium was opened in 1998 and hosted the opening and closing ceremonies as well as the track and field events during the XVI Commonwealth Games. The stadium was also one of the main venues for the 2004 Tiger Cup as well as being a regular venue for Malaysia’a national team matches and the final of the country's biggest domestic competition, the Malaysia Cup.

The stadium is just a 20-minute ride from the city centre via the STAR Light Rail Transit System and is conveniently located near two major highways.










*Host City: Bangkok*









*Venue: Rajamangala National Stadium*








Built in 1998 for the 18th Asian Games, the Rajamangala National Stadium in Bangkok has been the venue for a number of important sporting events including the 2000 Tiger Cup and the 2004 FIFA U-19 Women’s World Championship as well as a majority of the Thai national team’s international fixtures.

Located to the east of the Thai capital, the spectacularly-designed stadium, which forms part of Thailand’s National Sports Complex, can hold a capacity of 60,000 in its semi-circular stands and feature a video scoreboard and excellent floodlighting system.










*Host City: Hanoi*









*Venue: My Dinh Stadium*








The centerpiece of Vietnam’s National Sports Complex, the My Dinh National Stadium was officially opened in September 2003 and was the main venue for the South East Asian Games later that year, hosting the opening and closing ceremony as well as the men’s football and athletics events. It was also one of the main venues for the group stage of the 2004 Tiger Cup.

Located in Tu Liem District, 12 kilometres north-west of central Hanoi, the 40,000-seat stadium is the biggest in the country and was built at a cost of US$53 million. Arched roofs cover the grandstands on the east and west sides of the arena, providing shelter for half of the seats. 

The area provides excellent training facilities for the teams with two football training grounds conveniently located next to the stadium.

http://www.afcasiancup.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The biggest Stadium in Southeast Asia*

```
Tenant/use :  National Stadium 
City :  Kuala Lumpur
Stadium :  National Stadium Bukit Jalil
Capacity :  100,200
Built :  1998
```
Source : Worldstadiums









The Bukit Jalil National Stadium in Bukit Jalil, located at the National Sports Complex in the south of Malaysia capital city of Kuala Lumpur is a 100,200 capacity all-seater, multi-purpose stadium that was built in 1998 to host the 1998 Commonwealth Games.



















Bukit Jalil station


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Stadium Putra* - One of the national sport complex of Bukit Jalil


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Selangor Turf Club


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Some stadiums in Malaysia


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

[Gioяgos] said:


> One stadium In Asia which is my fave!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i really like that stadium. what's its capacity???


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Aren't they building a wickit one in Koewait or something, I realy liked that one, was not finished i believe but looks very promising


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

Changsha helong stadium.


----------



## RFonline (Jul 26, 2005)

Shanghai F1 International Circuit


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

Changsha Helong looks nice!


----------



## patchay (Jan 2, 2006)

*Malaysia*

From Malaysian Forum



szehoong said:


> *Malaysia's largest stadium - The National Stadium*
> 
> *@ The National Sports Complex, Bukit Jalil, Kuala Lumpur*
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Little City said:


> *Asian Games Stadium*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, the stadium used for the 1951 Asian Games was the Dhyan Chand National Stadium. Capacity:25,000









And you may want to add one more stadium to your list. Incheon recently got chosen to host the XVII Asian Games in 2014. The main stadium is the Munhak Stadium. capacity:52,000


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

ssangyongs said:


> Kindly post any sport's arenas pictures in any SEA countries.


Stupid question, but which countries belong to SEA?
Malasia and Indonisia, Singapore, Thailand? Birma ? Vietnam? more?


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

skaP187 said:


> Stupid question, but which countries belong to SEA?
> Malasia and Indonisia, Singapore, Thailand? Birma ? Vietnam? more?


^^ Malaysia,Indonesia,Singapore,Thailand,Myanmar(Burma),Vietnam,Phillipine,Brunei Darussalam,Laos and Cambodia


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

wow ...there are some real nice stadiums in malaysia:cheers:


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

alsen said:


> ^^ Malaysia,Indonesia,Singapore,Thailand,Myanmar(Burma),Vietnam,Phillipine,Brunei Darussalam,Laos and Cambodia


Thanks! let´s see then...


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Manahan Stadium*

Solo, Indonesia


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Doha is the best!!


----------



## Arkdriver (May 2, 2007)

nazrey said:


> Merdeka Stadium
> by Jyotil1





nazrey said:


> source : Hijja Kasturi
> Sarawak stadium





nazrey said:


> Batu Kawan Stadium, Penang
> by nofear_tr4657
> 
> 
> ...





pedang said:


>





fairul said:


> from AZRB website


from Malaysian forum


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

*Four Host*

The decision to have four host nations for this edition of the Asian Cup was proposed and presented to the executive committee by AFC president Mohammed Bin Hammam. However, he later regretted this decision and calling it his "mistake". This was due to the financial and logistic difficulties in organising an event across four countries.

He said that "It is proving very difficult for [the executive committee as they] have to have four organising committees, four media centres and there are also financial considerations." He also revealed that "[He would] definitely [not do] it again," if he had the choice.










*Host City: Jakarta*









*Venue: Bung Karno Stadium (Senayan)* 








One of Asia’s biggest sports arenas, the venerable Gelora Bungkarno Stadium, which is also popularly known as Senayan Stadium, was built for the 1962 Asian Games and has been the venue for many of Indonesia’s biggest sporting events including three South East Asian Games and the Tiger Cup finals of 2002 and 2004. 

Located in the Senayan district, the 100,000-capacity stadium is just a short distance away from Jakarta’s Sudirman business district and the Jakarta Convention Centre. The stadium boasts an excellent football pitch and is slated for extensive renovations to ready the facility for the Asian Cup in 2007.










*Host City: Kuala Lumpur* 









*Venue: Bukit Jalil National Stadium*








Designed to host a multitude of events, the National Stadium is the central and most prominent sports building at Malaysia’s National Sports Complex in Bukit Jalil, just south of Kuala Lumpur.

A state-of-the-art facility, the stadium was opened in 1998 and hosted the opening and closing ceremonies as well as the track and field events during the XVI Commonwealth Games. The stadium was also one of the main venues for the 2004 Tiger Cup as well as being a regular venue for Malaysia’a national team matches and the final of the country's biggest domestic competition, the Malaysia Cup.

The stadium is just a 20-minute ride from the city centre via the STAR Light Rail Transit System and is conveniently located near two major highways.










*Host City: Bangkok*









*Venue: Rajamangala National Stadium*








Built in 1998 for the 18th Asian Games, the Rajamangala National Stadium in Bangkok has been the venue for a number of important sporting events including the 2000 Tiger Cup and the 2004 FIFA U-19 Women’s World Championship as well as a majority of the Thai national team’s international fixtures.

Located to the east of the Thai capital, the spectacularly-designed stadium, which forms part of Thailand’s National Sports Complex, can hold a capacity of 60,000 in its semi-circular stands and feature a video scoreboard and excellent floodlighting system.










*Host City: Hanoi*









*Venue: My Dinh Stadium*








The centerpiece of Vietnam’s National Sports Complex, the My Dinh National Stadium was officially opened in September 2003 and was the main venue for the South East Asian Games later that year, hosting the opening and closing ceremony as well as the men’s football and athletics events. It was also one of the main venues for the group stage of the 2004 Tiger Cup.

Located in Tu Liem District, 12 kilometres north-west of central Hanoi, the 40,000-seat stadium is the biggest in the country and was built at a cost of US$53 million. Arched roofs cover the grandstands on the east and west sides of the arena, providing shelter for half of the seats. 

The area provides excellent training facilities for the teams with two football training grounds conveniently located next to the stadium.

http://www.afcasiancup.com


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

*Bangkok : Rajamangala National Stadium*

Before renovation





































Under renovation




























After renovation


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

Thammasat rangsit campus's main stadium, Nothern Bangkok, 20,000 seated.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The National Sports Complex or Kompleks Sukan Negara in Malaysia is the largest sports complex in the country. It is located in Bukit Jalil, 20 km south of Kuala Lumpur. 



baqthier said:


> Bukit Jalil


----------



## Arkdriver (May 2, 2007)

Gaia said:


> *THAMMASAT UNIVERSITY SPORT COMPLEX*, *Rangsit Campus*
> 
> 
> *MAIN STADIUM*
> ...


from thai forum


----------



## Arkdriver (May 2, 2007)

by Ajay Shankar














































Bukit Jalil Station












































[/QUOTE]





































_The VIP Box_










_VIP Area_










All images are quoted from BJ National Stadium thread. I had to remove the quote to make it more presentable and neat in this thread. Hope the original poster dont mind.


----------



## Arkdriver (May 2, 2007)

SINGAPORE : A horse shoe-shaped gold-coloured stadium that fronts the water, with the Singapore city as a backdrop - that is Singapore Gold Consortium's proposal for the Sports Hub. 

It is the first among the three bidders to reveal its design to the media. 

The designers have described it as the world's first waterfront stadium with a retractable roof. 

The horse shoe design provides a view of the Kallang Basin and the city, while allowing the natural breeze to cool the stadium. 

The complex also has another distinguishing feature that embraces the water theme. 

"We have created what we call a Sports Quay, with the Kallang Basin at the heart and all the facilities built and designed around water. This is a public space so what we have done is create a new public destination place for Singapore," says Paul Henry, senior principal of HOK Sport Architecture, Singapore Gold Consortium. 

The quay also means the project is environmentally friendly, as it helps with the cooling of the entire complex. 

During special occasions like the National Day parade, the seating capacity can be increased from 55,000 to 80,000. 

"During the National Day Parade for instance, we can open up the stadium to the whole of the basin area so the horse shoe-shape area embraces the city. That makes for a fabulous National Day Parade," says Henry. 

And another world first - the field can be removed and water be filled into the stadium for water sports. 

The complex includes an Aquatic Centre, a multi-purpose hall and an interactive sports museum. 

There will be retail outlets and even a 200-room hotel which can house officials and members of sports associations. 

The design has also created lots of spaces for the public, including a 1-km long waterfront promenade. 

The consortium believes that the appeal of the project will extend beyond sports fans. 

"The site is busy 24 hours a day, seven days a week. There won't only be the high profile events but there will also be other events going on that will attract the community. So besides your Robbie William and Kylie Minogue concerts, there will also be things for everyday people like you and I," says Neil Arora, executive director of Macquarie, Singapore Gold Consortium. 

No details were given, but according to some estimates, the stadium will cost $600 million. 

IMG will help bring in the marque sports events. 

And even before the complex is up, there will be something for Singaporeans. 

"The Singapore Indoor stadium will remain operational during the construction process so just to show what Singapore Gold can bring to Singapore, we do have a commitment in place from Maria Sharapova to come to Singapore and play a special exhibition match here," says Mark Adams, MD of IMG, Singapore Gold Consortium. 

Alpine, the other bidder, says it will release its design next week, while the third bidder Singapore Sports Hub says it has no plans yet. 

The announcement for the winning bid is due by July this year. The Sports Hub is expected to be completed by 2011. - CNA /ls


----------



## Arkdriver (May 2, 2007)

Palaran Main Stadium, Samarinda, East Kalimantan, Indonesia.
Preparing for National Sport Event 2008, Host by East Kalimantan Province.

*Sport Centre Complex*


*
Main Stadium for 30.000 supporters*





*Sport Building*



*Athletes Housing Complex*



*Kutaikartanegara Sport Centre (2nd city) for Indonesian National Games 2008 in City of Kutai Kartanegara, East Kalimantan, Indonesia..*

*Sport Centre Complex*


*
Main Stadium with 30.000 sheet*


*
International Standard Velodrome (Arena for Bike Racing) 
*



Progress in Samarinda…

*Arena 1*



*Arena 2*



*Athletes Hotel
*
- exterior :


----------



## Arkdriver (May 2, 2007)

*Stadium Putra* - One of the national sport complex of Bukit Jalil















































Selangor Turf Club


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

so capacity of rajamangala is 60.000?


----------



## Arkdriver (May 2, 2007)

yes..i think 60,000 - 65,000.


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

uno said:


> ติดหนี้ไว้นานเกิน ได้ฤกษ์เอามาให้ชมกันสักทีครับ
> 
> *Sport Authority of Thailand Sport Complex (Hua Mak)*
> 
> ...


..


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

uno said:


> *Thammasat University Sport Complex*
> 
> *Flag Square and Naga Plaza*
> 
> ...


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

uno said:


> *Gymnasium 1 (3 Hall)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

uno said:


> *Aquatic Centre*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

uno said:


> *IMPACT Convention and Exhibition Centre*
> 
> *IMPACT Arena*
> 
> ...


:nuts:


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

uno said:


> *Go to competition venue.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:banana:


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

*Main Sport Complex in Bangkok*

*Sport Authority of Thailand Sport Complex*









*National Sport Complex*









*Thammasat University Sport Complex*









*IMPACT Exhibition and Convention Centre*


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Whats the capacity (sports evetns like Basketball. Not concerts) of the IMPACT Arena?


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

www.sercan.de said:


> Whats the capacity (sports evetns like Basketball. Not concerts) of the IMPACT Arena?


Sport like Basketball have 9,364 seats and sport like Gymnastic have 7,860 seats.

Concert event have 11,128 seats


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Aspire Zone (Doha Sport City), Doha hosted the 15th Asian Games Doha 2006 with these perfect sport buildings 

btw the tower is a hotel and an Olympic Torch it also holds the record of the highest and Tallest Olympic Torch and flame inthe world...


----------



## ek120 (Jan 7, 2008)

These are some of my faves

Busan - Asiad Stadium

























Seoul - Sang-Am Stadium


----------



## patroeski (Jul 8, 2005)

EADGBE said:


> They do like their domes, those Japanese, don't they?


They sure do

Saitama dome:


----------



## wearethefuture (May 29, 2006)

Those Japanese domes are absolutely amazing!!! There isn't really anything like that in the UK apart from of course 'THE Dome'.

Some of them don't look like venues they look like sporting cathedrals!

This one is especially beautifull, i loves its abstract shape, amazing! What is its name?


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

agree!


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

My eyes can't believe it!!! 

Asia has the BEST structures from FAR of the rest of the world!! even USA!!
Stunning stadiums!!

It's difficult to imagine those stadium belong the same earth that we live in!!


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

possible design of the Philippine Basketball Association Dome in Metro Manila, Philippines. 



stephenpdavid said:


> Here are the 3D renderings of PBA Solar Center Arena that I did for an U.S.T. Architectural Thesis Student. Hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Those are some pretty nice rendering. Stephendavid does some of the best ones in PI


----------



## Jety (Jan 6, 2008)

wow! stephenpdavid i hope your proposal do get accepted!! i bet thats going to cost a lot.. it looks quite expensive!


----------



## Marckymarc (Jan 24, 2008)

This threrad is Awesome... with a capital Awes! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> *Guangdong Olympic Stadium*
> 80 012
> 2001


I simply love this one, very unique and mordern. The roof and the seating bowl are different from what we usually see. The capacity is big enough for a multi-use stadium. It will be the main stadium for 2010 Asian games.


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

AATAATAATAAT said:


> It will be the main stadium for 2010 Asian games.


Is it? nicekay:


----------



## anaiptol (Oct 6, 2007)

Another worth mentioning


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Toyota Stadium*

*Soccer*




NISSAN STADIUM




KASHIMA STADIUM




*Baseball*
Yahoo! JAPAN DOME




NAGOYA DOME




kYOCERA DOME


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

benchjade said:


> middle east is asia cause the seven continents are:
> North America
> South America
> Europe
> ...


argh... Since when Australia is a continent? Or North and South America different ones? If you dont consider Middle east as a continent (you are right, it s a sub-continent) you cant say that australia is also. There are only 5!!

AMERICA
AFRICA
EUROPE
ASIA
OCEANIA


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

antartica is a continent too...... and by the way, the outside of that manila basketball arena is very similar to valencia's nou mestalla, isn't it?


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

> argh... Since when Australia is a continent? Or North and South America different ones? If you dont consider Middle east as a continent (you are right, it s a sub-continent) you cant say that australia is also. There are only 5!!
> 
> AMERICA
> AFRICA
> ...


hno: Oceania like the similar term Australasia are terms of convenience to express Australia and the south Pacific, they are not continents. A continent is a giant land mass of related geological history. Australia is the smallest continent and the worlds largest island, it is the major land mass of the Indo-Australian tectonic plate and has substantial continental shelf. The Pacific nations and New Zealand have no geological history to Australia, they are on the Pacific plate with very deep ocean between them and Australia.

The Middle-East is a geopolitical and historical region which is part of Asia, it is not a sub continent. India is a sub Continent being part of the indo-australian tectonic plate as opposed to the eurasian plate.

North and South American are different continents linked by a relatively young ithmus we call central america. They were not always linked and developed completely independent of each other. South America in the southern hemisphere super continent of Gandwana and North America in the northern hemisphere super continent of Laurasia, they are still moving independent of each other.


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

Walbanger said:


> hno: Oceania like the similar term Australasia are terms of convenience to express Australia and the south Pacific, they are not continents. A continent is a giant land mass of related geological history. Australia is the smallest continent and the worlds largest island, it is the major land mass of the Indo-Australian tectonic plate and has substantial continental shelf. The Pacific nations and New Zealand have no geological history to Australia, they are on the Pacific plate with very deep ocean between them and Australia.
> 
> North and South American are different continents linked by a relatively young ithmus we call central america. They were not always linked and developed completely independent of each other. South America in the southern hemisphere super continent of Gandwana and North America in the northern hemisphere super continent of Laurasia, they are still moving independent of each other.


exactly what i was saying......^^


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

This is ridiculous... this view depends on the way you learn in school!! In Brazil there are only the 5 continents that i mentioned and some consider antartica as the sixth. And Im not talking about the physical definition of continents... but the geo-political division.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Number of continents
There are numerous ways of distinguishing the continents:

Models 

7 continents
North America South America Antarctica Africa Europe Asia Oceania 
6 continents
North America South America Antarctica Africa Eurasia Oceania 
6 continents
America Antarctica Africa Europe Asia Oceania 
5 continents
America Africa Europe Asia Oceania 
5 continents
America Antarctica Africa Eurasia Oceania 
4 continents
America Antarctica Afro-Eurasia Oceania 

The seven-continent model is usually taught in Western Europe, Northern Europe, Central Europe, Southeastern Europe, China and most English-speaking countries. The six-continent combined-Eurasia model is preferred by the geographic community, Russia, Eastern Europe, and Japan. The six-continent combined-America model is taught in Latin America, the Iberian Peninsula, Italy, Iran, Greece and some other parts of Europe; this model may be taught to include only the five inhabited continents (excluding Antarctica0 - as depicted in the Olympic logo.

The names Oceania or Australasia are sometimes used in place of Australia. For example, the Atlas of Canada names Oceania, as does the model taught in Latin America and Iberia.


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Aspire Zone (Doha Sport City), Doha hosted the 15th Asian Games Doha 2006 with these perfect sport buildings
> 
> btw the tower is a hotel and an Olympic Torch it also holds the record of the highest and Tallest Olympic Torch and flame inthe world...
> 
> ...


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Suwon Worldcup Stadium called "Big Bird" in pet name in South Korea. It was built in 2001 in preparation for 2002 Korea-Japan Worldcup and has a capacity of 43,959. It is the home of Suwon Samsung Bluewings which plays in K-League(Korean 1st division).


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

tadeu said:


> argh... Since when Australia is a continent? Or North and South America different ones? If you dont consider Middle east as a continent (you are right, it s a sub-continent) you cant say that australia is also. There are only 5!!
> 
> AMERICA
> AFRICA
> ...


Ridiculous. There are 6 inhabited continents that most of the world recognizes:

1. Europe
2. Asia
3. Africa
4. North America (which includes Central America). The cut off point is the Panama Canal.
5. South America, and
6. Australia /Oceania (if you are including the surrounding island nations that have a lifeline to Australia). 

"Antartica" is an anomaly since it isn't a "land mass' technically but an ICE BED; and except for the temporary scientists and the penguins, does NOT really sustain a full civilization. 

What is wrong with the Brazilian fame of mind? Even on Gamesbids, the Brazilians and this one Nigerian kid have a real cuckoo way at looking and sizing up things. Truly bizarre.


----------



## marching (May 24, 2006)

Agree with you


----------



## raynsity (Feb 18, 2008)

you should go back to school and learn again about geography ang find out what's the definition of a continent.
Australia is one of the continents in the world, the total is five but in some terms people include antartica as a continent too, since it's also a land.
oceania is a term for a region, which includes australia and other countries like fiji, tuvalu, etc.
it's the same case like my country indonesia, it's not part of the asian continent, but is included into asia because it's part of asia region. 
Indonesia is located between the continent of Asia and the continent of Australia.
Australia is also mentioned as a continent country.


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

raynsity said:


> you should go back to school and learn again about geography ang find out what's the definition of a continent.
> Australia is one of the continents in the world, the total is five but in some terms people include antartica as a continent too, since *it's also a land*.
> 
> Australia is also mentioned as a continent country.



Wrong. Antartica is NOT land. It is one giant ICE BED.


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

^^ You are wrong. Antarctica is a "giant ice bed" on the top of a huge amount of land called continent. 

That's why the Artic ice melts in the summer but the antartic ice doesn't


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Palaran Stadion of Samarinda, East Borneo, Indonesia.*


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^looks great

kuala lumpar should bid for the olympics soon they have a great staadium


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

paradyto said:


>


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Gajayana, Malang City, East Java.*

such a nice stadium...



r4d1ty4 said:


> Update renovasi Stadion Gajayana, Malang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*List of stadiums by capacity in South East Asia*
Stadiums with a capacity of 40,000 and above

- MALAYSIA l Bukit Jalil National Stadium 100,200
- INDONESIA l Bung Karno Stadium 88,306
- INDONESIA l Gedebage Stadium 70,000 
- MALAYSIA l Shah Alam Stadium 69,372
- THAILAND l Rajamangala Stadium 65,000
- INDONESIA l Palaran Stadium 60,000
- INDONESIA l Gelora Bung Tomo Stadium 60,000 
- INDONESIA l Tenggarong Stadium 60,000 
- SINGAPORE l Stadium of Singapore 55,000
- INDONESIA l Gelora Srivijaya Jakabaring stadium 55,000
- MALAYSIA l Sultan Mizan Stadium 50,000 
- CAMBODIA l Phnom Penh National Olympic Stadium 50,000
- INDONESIA l Jalak Harupat Stadium 40,000
- INDONESIA l Riau National Stadium 40,000
- MALAYSIA l Negeri Pulau Pinang Stadium 40,000 
- MALAYSIA l Sarawak Stadium 40,000 
- MALAYSIA l Hang Jebat Stadium 40,000 
- MALAYSIA l Darulmakmur Stadium 40,000 
- MALAYSIA l Merdeka Stadium 40,000 
- VIETNAM l My Dinh Stadium 40,000
- MYANMAR l Bogyoke Aung San Stadium	40,000

Source:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Asian_stadiums_by_capacity
http://www.worldstadiums.com/asia/maps/asia.shtml



> Biggest stadiums in each nations
> - MALAYSIA l Bukit Jalil National Stadium 100,200
> - INDONESIA l Bung Karno Stadium 88,306
> - THAILAND l Rajamangala Stadium 65,000
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Asean shoots for World Cup bid*
By MERGAWATI ZULFAKAR Tuesday January 18, 2011

KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia is expected to take the lead in getting Asean to bid for the *2030 FIFA World Cup.*

Youth and Sports Minister Datuk Seri Ahmad Shabery Cheek, who confirmed this, said the matter had been discussed within the Government.

“We have discussed this but there are many details to be thrashed out,” he said yesterday.

According to the Bangkok Post, Asean foreign ministers who met in Lombok, Indonesia for their annual retreat over the weekend had agreed to propose to Asean’s leadership that the region host the World Cup in 2030 as a group.

The report, which quoted diplomatic sources, said the foreign ministers would submit a formal and detailed plan for approval by the Asean leaders during their summit in Jakarta on May 7 and 8.

The idea of the region to jointly host the 2030 World Cup was first proposed by Malaysia at the annual foreign ministers meeting in Hanoi last year.

According to sources, Foreign Minister Datuk Seri Anifah Aman raised the subject again at the Lombok retreat.

Brazil will host the next World Cup Finals in 2014, followed by Russia in 2018 and Qatar in 2022.

The 2026 and 2030 hosts have yet to be decided.

Shabery said no grouping has hosted the World Cup except for Japan and South Korea in 2002.

Asean groups Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Laos, Malaysia, Myanmar, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Vietnam, which together have a population of 600 million people.

Shabery admitted that Asean must firstly be able to convince FIFA that it was good enough as a footballing group.

“We need to convince FIFA executive members that we are good. Look at the ongoing Asia Cup, no Asean country qualified for it,” he added.

*He also said the questions of which Asean countries would play host and which team would represent the region must also be addressed.*

“Is there going to be an Asean team? There are still many issues to be discussed,” added Shabery.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Asean/AFF Committee To Bid For 2030 World Cup*
11 Apr 2011

BANGKOK, April 11 (Bernama) – Asean member states and the Asean Football Federation (AFF) member associations will soon form a committee to prepare a regional bid for the 2030 World Cup host job. 

Foreign Minister Datuk Seri Anifah Aman said today the AFF during its meeting here yesterday had proposed the formation of such a committee.

The committee would undertake a comprehensive study of the proposal for Asean to host the biggest sports event, he told Bernama after attending the Special Informal Asean Foreign Ministers'' Meeting on East Asia Summit here.

Anifah said he had briefed his Asean counterparts on the matter at today''s meeting.

Senior officials from Wisma Putra and Asean Secretariat presented Asean''s proposal to bid for the 2030 World Cup host job at the AFF council meeting yesterday. 

Malaysia made such proposal in July last year.

Anifah said Malaysia and the Asean Secretariat would prepare a status report to the leaders when they meet during the 18th Asean Summit in Jakarta on May 7 and 8. 

Brazil will host the 2014 World Cup and to be followed by Russia in 2018 and Qatar in 2022. The host for 2026 has not been decided by FIFA. 

"It will be a unifying factor for the Asean community if we could host the World Cup," he said.

* Anifah also said he had proposed a special Asean lane at all international airports in Asean countries to facilitate the movement of its people. *

He said his counterparts welcomed the idea as the region moves towards the establishment of an Asean Economic Community by 2015.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Some stadiums in ASEAN*










- MALAYSIA l Bukit Jalil National Stadium 100,200
- INDONESIA l Bung Karno Stadium 88,306
- INDONESIA l Gedebage Stadium 70,000 (U/C) 
- MALAYSIA l Shah Alam Stadium 69,372
- THAILAND l Rajamangala Stadium 65,000
- INDONESIA l Tenggarong Stadium 60,000
- SINGAPORE l Sports Hub Stadium 55,000(U/C)
- INDONESIA l Riau National Stadium 40,000 (U/C)
- MALAYSIA l Negeri Pulau Pinang Stadium 40,000
- MALAYSIA l Sarawak Stadium 40,000
- VIETNAM l My Dinh Stadium 40,000
- SINGAPORE l Marina Bay Floating Stadium 30,000
- BRUNEI l Sultan Hassal Bolkiah Stadium 30,000
- THAILAND l Chiangmai Stadium 25,000
- THAILAND l Thammasat Stadium 25,000 
- LAOS l Laos National Stadium 18,000


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*AFF Welcomes ASEAN’s Initiative on Hosting FIFA World Cup 2030*
Bangkok, 12 April 2011
http://www.asean.org/26175.htm

ASEAN’s proposal to bring the FIFA World Cup 2030 to the region received positive response from the ASEAN Football Federation (AFF). The proposal was presented to the AFF’s Council on Sunday by officials from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Malaysia, the National Sports Council of Malaysia and the ASEAN Secretariat.

“The AFF received the proposal with an open mind and expressed their readiness to engage ASEAN to further discuss the initiative,” said the Secretary-General of ASEAN, Dr Surin Pitsuwan.

The Council Meeting was also attended by the Deputy Minister of Youth and Sports of Malaysia, Dato’ Razali Ibrahim.

The presentation was the first official engagement between the AFF and ASEAN after the ASEAN Foreign Ministers, at their Retreat in January 2011 in Lombok, Indonesia, mandated Malaysia and the ASEAN Secretariat to study and explore the proposal to bid for FIFA World Cup 2030 with the AFF.

“The presentation was made following official letter from the Foreign Minister of Malaysia and that of the Secretary-General of ASEAN, to the AFF member associations to seek their views and guidance to bring the FIFA World Cup 2030 to ASEAN,” added Dr Surin. “We recognise the vital role of AFF member associations to make this aspiration a reality.”

The Secretary-General also revealed that he appreciated the AFF Council’s advice that ASEAN should not limit itself to bid for the 2030 World Cup, but to keep an open mind on the year to host the tournament.

The news of the positive response from the AFF was subsequently reported to the ASEAN Foreign Ministers by the Foreign Minister of Malaysia at the Special Informal Meeting on the East Asia Summit held yesterday in Bangkok.

Dr Surin said that the Foreign Ministers were heartened by the response of the AFF, and that Malaysia and the ASEAN Secretariat would continue discussing the initiative with the regional governing body for football.

Dr Surin went on to say that the next step would be for Malaysia and the ASEAN Secretariat to prepare a status report for the *18th ASEAN Summit on 7-8 May 2011 in Jakarta.*


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Do all of these countries expect to get automatic berths in the world cup if they host?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Some projects in ASEAN*


```
Gedebage Stadium                 70,000 (U/C)  Bandung, Indonesia
Sports Hub Stadium               55,000 (U/C)  Singapore
Riau National Stadium            40,000 (U/C)  Pekanbaru, Indonesia
Taman BMW Stadium                40,000 (U/C)  Jakarta, Indonesia
Thunder Castle Stadium           24,000 (U/C)  Buriram, Thailand
Danang Stadium                   40.000 (App)  Danang, Vietnam
Manila Stadium                   (N/A)         Manila, Philippines
Freeport Arena                   (N/A)         Zambales, Philippines
Paulino Alcantara SPORTS ARENA   (N/A)         Pasay, Philippines
```
Riau National Stadium 










Gedebage Stadium 










Taman BMW Stadium 










Thunder Castle Stadium










Manila Stadium 
source : http://pinoyexchange.com










Freeport Arena 
source : http://pinoyexchange.com










Paulino Alcantara SPORTS ARENA 
source : http://pinoyexchange.com










Sports Hub Stadium - Singapore










Danang Stadium 










credits to all contributing forumers in each forum


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*SINGAPORE - Sports Hub Stadium*
Capacity: 55,000




































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/50392862


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*INDONESIA - Riau National Stadium*
Capacity: 40,000



































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5430618956/in/photostream


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

THAILAND - Thunder Castle Stadium
Capacity: 24,000



































www.burirampea.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*THAILAND l Rajamangala Stadium 65,000*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2163443126/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/747875222/

*THAILAND l Thammasat Stadium 25,000*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/isi-goes-thailand/5317805709/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*VIETNAM l My Dinh Stadium 40,000*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/815422919/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/815422997/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4726464829/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/x_chuan9321/3488586434/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MALAYSIA l Negeri Pulau Pinang Stadium 40,000*










*MALAYSIA l Sarawak Stadium 40,000*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MALAYSIA l Shah Alam Stadium 69,372*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/razuryza/2376063677/

*MALAYSIA l Bukit Jalil National Stadium 100,200*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/adlighazali/3735068319/in/set-72157621690113948/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*INDONESIA l Bung Karno Stadium 88,306*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/delrozo/5295098631/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*BRUNEI l Sultan Hassal Bolkiah Stadium 30,000*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/headache298/4789876634/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/headache298/4789252283/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/azrolazmi/5473419664/


----------



## ptustephen (Apr 18, 2011)

Olympic is vary significant for china,the Stadium is a symbol,they pay much attention on it


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

Thailand Football Stadiums 
: Buriram PEA 
: New I-mobile Stadium Update 25/04/2011


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Riau National Stadium*










UPDATE:


drie said:


> *The Main Stadium Riau*
> source : Jendry


----------



## GYEvanEFR (Mar 24, 2011)

I've Heard those South-East-Asian Sovereign States will bid for 2030 World Cup. I hope they know only all-seater stadiums those selected by FIFA.


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Gelora Bung Tomo Stadium, Surabaya, Indonesia*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/43848506.jpg









http://donesia.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/photo3034.jpg


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Brunei , Bandar Seri Begawan , Hassanal Bolkiah Stadium*


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Riau Main Stadium U/C, Riau Province, Indonesia*




jendry said:


> kalau tak silaf mata, bagian tribun atas main stadion ada di pasang personal seat juga.
> 
> taken 9 menit yang lalu.
> 
> ...





jendry said:


> dan kalau ini mata tak silaf lagi...
> kelihatan dari jauh tribun atas nya di pasang sebagian personal seat, dan di buat pola gelombang.
> 
> 
> ...





jendry said:


> gak ini lebih jelas lagi kalau bagian tribun atas nya ada yang pasang personal seat,..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Gelora Bung Karno Stadium, Jakarta*









http://www.indonesiaphotography.com/


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

> *Gelora Bung Karno Stadium, Jakarta*
> 
> 
> 
> ...











































































Source


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Some stadiums in ASEAN*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bukit Jalil National Stadium








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nazrul138/6001320259/


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

nazrey said:


> *Some stadiums in ASEAN*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Update Some stadiums in ASEAN*










- MALAYSIA l Bukit Jalil National Stadium 100,200
- INDONESIA l Bung Karno Stadium 88,306
- INDONESIA l Gedebage Stadium 70,000 (U/C) 
- MALAYSIA l Shah Alam Stadium 69,372
- THAILAND l Rajamangala Stadium 65,000
- INDONESIA l Tenggarong Stadium 60,000
- SINGAPORE l Sports Hub Stadium 55,000(U/C)
- INDONESIA | Gelora Bung Tomo Stadium 50,000
- INDONESIA | Palaran Stadium 45,000
- INDONESIA l Riau National Stadium 40,000 (U/C)
- MALAYSIA l Negeri Pulau Pinang Stadium 40,000
- MALAYSIA l Sarawak Stadium 40,000
- INDONESIA | Gelora Sriwijaya Jakabaring Stadium 40,000
- VIETNAM l My Dinh Stadium 40,000
- SINGAPORE l Marina Bay Floating Stadium 30,000
- BRUNEI l Sultan Hassal Bolkiah Stadium 30,000
- THAILAND l Chiangmai Stadium 25,000
- THAILAND l Thammasat Stadium 25,000 
- LAOS l Laos National Stadium 18,000


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

SONGKHLA City Stadium, Thailand 25,000



w-140s500l said:


>


----------



## tranductu (Aug 18, 2011)

MALAYSIA l Bukit Jalil National Stadium 100,200
- INDONESIA l Bung Karno Stadium 88,306
- INDONESIA l Gedebage Stadium 70,000 (U/C) 
- MALAYSIA l Shah Alam Stadium 69,372
- THAILAND l Rajamangala Stadium 65,000
- INDONESIA l Tenggarong Stadium 60,000
- SINGAPORE l Sports Hub Stadium 55,000(U/C)
- INDONESIA | Gelora Bung Tomo Stadium 50,000
- INDONESIA | Palaran Stadium 45,000
- INDONESIA l Riau National Stadium 40,000 (U/C)
- MALAYSIA l Negeri Pulau Pinang Stadium 40,000
- MALAYSIA l Sarawak Stadium 40,000
- INDONESIA | Gelora Sriwijaya Jakabaring Stadium 40,000
- VIETNAM l My Dinh Stadium 40,000
- VIETNAM l Thien truong (Nam dinh) Stadium 35,000
- VIETNAM l Chi lang (Da nang) Stadium 35,000
- VIETNAM l Can tho Stadium 50,000
- VIETNAM l Lach chay (Hai phong) Stadium 25,000
- SINGAPORE l Marina Bay Floating Stadium 30,000
- BRUNEI l Sultan Hassal Bolkiah Stadium 30,000
- THAILAND l Chiangmai Stadium 25,000
- THAILAND l Thammasat Stadium 25,000 
- LAOS l Laos National Stadium 18,000 
(chi lang stadium viet nam)








West Stand viewed from pitch West Stand viewed from one of its seats









East Stand viewed from West Stand Sân Vận Động Mỹ Đình, Hà Nội and Lach tray (Hai phong).
_ image hosted on *flickr*_


----------



## tranductu (Aug 18, 2011)

Tu do stadium (hue - viet nam)








Cao lanh stadium (Dong thap - viet nam)


----------



## tranductu (Aug 18, 2011)

thien truong stadium (nam dinh - viet nam)


----------



## tranductu (Aug 18, 2011)

cantho stadum (can tho viet nam)


----------



## tranductu (Aug 18, 2011)

viettri stadium (viet tri city - vietnam)








*Sân vận động Ninh Bình - Việt nam(Ninh Binh Stadium)*

City:Ninh BìnhCapacity:22000Surface:grassFacts:also named Sân vận động Tràng An (Trang An Stadium)


----------



## tranductu (Aug 18, 2011)

MALAYSIA l Bukit Jalil National Stadium 100,200
- INDONESIA l Bung Karno Stadium 88,306
- INDONESIA l Gedebage Stadium 70,000 (U/C) 
- MALAYSIA l Shah Alam Stadium 69,372
- THAILAND l Rajamangala Stadium 65,000
- INDONESIA l Tenggarong Stadium 60,000
- SINGAPORE l Sports Hub Stadium 55,000(U/C)
- INDONESIA | Gelora Bung Tomo Stadium 50,000
- INDONESIA | Palaran Stadium 45,000
- INDONESIA l Riau National Stadium 40,000 (U/C)
- MALAYSIA l Negeri Pulau Pinang Stadium 40,000
- MALAYSIA l Sarawak Stadium 40,000
- INDONESIA | Gelora Sriwijaya Jakabaring Stadium 40,000
- VIETNAM l My Dinh Stadium 40,000
- VIETNAM l Thien truong (Nam dinh) Stadium 35,000
- VIETNAM l Chi lang (Da nang) Stadium 35,000
- VIETNAM l Can tho Stadium 50,000
- VIETNAM l Lach chay (Hai phong) Stadium 25,000
- VIETNAM l Hoa xuan (Da nang) Stadium 45,000
- SINGAPORE l Marina Bay Floating Stadium 30,000
- BRUNEI l Sultan Hassal Bolkiah Stadium 30,000
- THAILAND l Chiangmai Stadium 25,000
- THAILAND l Thammasat Stadium 25,000 
- LAOS l Laos National Stadium 18,000 








(Hoa xuan stadium (danang city - Vietnam u/c)


----------



## tranductu (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## tranductu (Aug 18, 2011)

godau stadium (binh duong province - vietnam)


----------



## tranductu (Aug 18, 2011)

bienhoa stadium (Dongnai province - vietnam)


----------



## tranductu (Aug 18, 2011)

thientruong stadium (namdinh - vietnam)


----------



## tranductu (Aug 18, 2011)

hangday stadium (hanoi - vietnam)


----------



## tranductu (Aug 18, 2011)

nhatrang stadium (viet nam)


----------

